# Solenoide lavadora Easy



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

Buenas, pues estoy utilizando un solenoide de esta lavadora, es para otra aplicacion no para lavadora, no se mucho de electronica y segun e leido este nesecita cerca de 60 cd para funcionar, la tarjeta que hize para el circuito tiene un transformador de 110AC-12DC de ahi la rectifico y tengo regulador a 5v para pic y otras cosas, quisiera saber como puedo hacer para alimentar este solenoide y poder mantenerlo activo por periodos de 30 minutos continuos sin que se dañe, espero puedan ayudarme, y si me equivoque de hilo perdon, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Estube Googleando y ese solenoide hace el ciclo de centrifugado , así que no se si está preparada para 30 minutos completos 



> Puede ser falla del selenoide, si tiene Ohmetro, midalo, le debera arrojar una lectura de alrededor de los *145 Ohms* si esta en buenas condiciones.
> 
> ahora si la solenoide, que este activada, y se desactive, debe de checar el voltaje que le llega a la solenoide, porque posiblemente este fallando, los elementos electronicos que le mandan la corriente a la solenoider, necesitaria checar el voltaje, debe de tener en el momento en que se active la solenoide entre *38vcd a 40 vcd.* saludos


 
Quizás con  menor tensión aguante más (y tendrá menor fuerza)


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

pues en las lavadoras que los quite, se activa al momento de lavar, separa la tina grande del agitador, quedando solo el agitador mientras esta activado, esto para todo el tiempo de lavado.

y de la tension, pues creo que con pasar de los 40 cd podria funcionarme, seria cuestion de probar, gracias espero puedas ayudarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Ahhh , entonces si


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

tambien dice que su rango de trabajo es de 38 cd  a 120 cd, por eso pense en  60 jejeje


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 20, 2014)

mmm no creo se DC  mas bien AC, y seria probar durante ese tiempo y ver cuanto se calienta, cuestion de probar....


PD; corregido


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

perdona pero no se si te entendi, dices que no es AC, pero si AC?? 

nop, deveras trabaja con DC, al ponerle AC vole el termofusible


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

El solenoide es Dc y lleva fusible y díodo de protección


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

sip, aprendi lo del fusible a la mala jeje


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 20, 2014)

mmmm  puede ser...
recuerdo uno de una MABE CENTRALES , si tienen razon, sorry por el lapsus  ji ji ji i  la edad......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Jajaja  , sonaste el díodo volante + fusible ? 



El empleo de Dc en solenoides tiene un solo motivo --> La fuerza inicial de cierre , que con alterna no tendrían 

Podés quitar el díodo y probarlos con alterna , fijate si te alcanza la fuerza y si no zumba


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

prefiero esperarme hasta que encuentre como probarlo con 60 DC, no quiero mas sustos, jejejeje y esque aca el solenoide no es tan barato que digamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Fijate que con contínua la corriente va a estar limitada solo por los *145 Ohms* , por ley de Ohm

Con alterna siempre le va a circular *menos* corriente ya que además se suma la reactancia inductiva 

Probalo tranquilo , trabajo con solenoides.


----------



## everardors (Oct 20, 2014)

ya cheque en el solenoide la info, viene asi:

OPER. V   0-180 VDC
STAR. V   60-140 VAC
50-60 Hz  170mA

alguna idea ??


----------



## everardors (Nov 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS, aun sigo con esto, preguntando si hago un multiplicador de voltaje como los de este hilo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

funcionara?? gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2014)

Ya me perdí 

Con que fuente querías accionarlo ?


----------



## everardors (Nov 11, 2014)

pues tengo un transformador 110/12v 3a, de ahi para la tarjeta y queria tomar tambien para este solenoide, la tarjeta es un pic y 5 relevadoes pequeños de 12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2014)

Y con 12 V*AC* no anda  ?

Probaste con 17 V*DC ?*


----------



## everardors (Nov 11, 2014)

sip asi como los da el transformador, no anda que son 14 ac, 17 dc no por que no se como sacar eso, para eso quiero el multiplicador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2014)

Rectificas los 14 V*AC *con 4 díodos y un capacitor electrolítico de filtro de 1.000 uF x 25 V y ahí tenés tus 19 V*DC* para probar.


----------



## everardors (Nov 11, 2014)

oki lo checo y te aviso


----------

